# "Tactical Open" Pistol



## Etype (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep, I'm starting my own new division in USAPSA- not really, but I have a plan for my G19. To avert boredom in Afghanistan in the near future, I've decided to turn my 19 into an open pistol fit for carry in a "work" environment. All I currently have on it is a 3.5# connector, my upgrades in order are going to be-

Ice magwell, I already have this, just have to bolt it on.
Glock Worx fulcrum trigger
KKM or Lone Wolf ported barrel (I'll probably get a G17 model so I can switch it to my 17 later.  The extra bit of barrel hanging out of the slide will make it look mean, I think.)
Aimpoint T-1 with Larue mount
Take all this stuff, transfer it to my Glock 17, and go crazy.
I think it's going to be pretty legit. If anyone has any ideas for another optic, please weight in. I know I'd probably be faster with an RMR or similar hood type, but the T-1 is way more durable and I can shoot it under NVGs.
Also, holster selection is going to be tough. Right now I use a Safariland ALS with light. For the optic, I'd have to go to an 5.11 Thumbdrive which would make me have to give up my light. There are options that would allow me to run both a light an T-1, but they are not retention holsters which is something that is important to me.


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2012)

Interesting concept.

I've heard good things about the trigger Travis Haley developed for Glocks. I have a Vanek Classic in my Production G34 and while a good trigger, I don't think it was worth what I paid.

Would it be better to find a light-compatible holster you could dremel to fit the optic?

A ported barrel but you're concerned about an NVG compatible optic? Wouldn't that be counterproductive? I think Wilson makes barrels for G17's and 19's and I've heard good things about those.

That's a lot of work for a back-up gun. :)


----------



## Brill (Aug 18, 2012)

Soooo, Etype, I assume this means you will not be sporting a 1911? :-/


----------



## policemedic (Aug 18, 2012)

Two of us at my shop are looking into adding an RMR to our pistols, so I understand what you're sayin about duty holsters.  I generally like 5.11 stuff but not the holsters, at least not for hard use.  We're planning on sticking with Safariland and just modding the holster out.  The hood holsters won't work for obvious reasons, but something like the 6320 would likely be fine.  Concealment holsters are easy-Raven Concealment.


----------



## Etype (Aug 18, 2012)

policemedic said:


> Two of us at my shop are looking into adding an RMR to our pistols, so I understand what you're sayin about duty holsters. I generally like 5.11 stuff but not the holsters, at least not for hard use. We're planning on sticking with Safariland and just modding the holster out. The hood holsters won't work for obvious reasons, but something like the 6320 would likely be fine. Concealment holsters are easy-Raven Concealment.


The 6320 is what I use right now, I just take the little cover off the front.  It's a great holster, very fast and secure.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2012)

Ported suck balls have one on my G17. Hate it


----------



## Etype (Aug 18, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Ported suck balls have one on my G17. Hate it


What brand is it? Lone Wolf claims a 50% reduction in recoil. A threaded barrel with screw on comp would definitely work better, but then I'd definitely run into holster problems.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree, the RMR would be faster and I'd probably argue that it is every bit as tough as the T1, but you're right, it's a no-go with NVG's


----------



## Etype (Aug 19, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> I'd probably argue that it is every bit as tough as the T1...


No way, RMRs break all the time.  The only Aimpoint stuff that breaks often is the on/off knobs on there earlier models.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 19, 2012)

Etype said:


> No way, RMRs break all the time. The only Aimpoint stuff that breaks often is the on/off knobs on there earlier models.


 
I hadn't heard that; maybe my buddy and I should rethink this.


----------



## Etype (Aug 19, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I hadn't heard that; maybe my buddy and I should rethink this.


I guess I shouldn't say all the time.  But they're on par with a Docter or JPoint.  None of the holographic minis are going to be anywhere near as durable as an aimpoint tube.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 19, 2012)

Etype said:


> What brand is it? Lone Wolf claims a 50% reduction in recoil. A threaded barrel with screw on comp would definitely work better, but then I'd definitely run into holster problems.


Glock barrel, G17C bought it so the wife would shoot. There is no reason for it unless you are a girl or competition. I have been looking at the threaded barrel myself


----------



## Etype (Aug 19, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Glock barrel, G17C bought it so the wife would shoot. There is no reason for it unless you are a girl or competition. I have been looking at the threaded barrel myself


Yeah, the Glock C models aren't that great.  I'm talking ports in front of the gun.  The ports mid barrel bleed off velocity and have less mechanical advantage over the barrel.

There is no reason for it unless you want to be faster and more accurate...


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 19, 2012)

Etype said:


> I guess I shouldn't say all the time. But they're on par with a Docter or JPoint. None of the holographic minis are going to be anywhere near as durable as an aimpoint tube.


 
I'm surprised to hear that. I beat them on tables and throw them across ranges several times a year to demo how tough they are and have never had one break.


----------



## Etype (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a friend who tried to pioneer the tactical open concept and went through 2x rmr's in a year. Eastern Afghanistan eats equipment fast.

It's also a good idea to epoxy the mount into the dovetail since an optic and mount have a lot more leverage than a sight does.


----------

